# telefon-cd auslesen



## jimjupiter (14. Jul 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
für mein Studium muss ich ein Programm schreiben, mit dem man eine Studentenbewerberdatenbank realisiert. Dazu ist es erforderlich Daten aus einer Telefon-CD auszulesen um die Datenbank (mysql oder sql) mit Leben zu füllen.
Meine Frage dazu:
Weiss einer wie das gehen kann, weil mit'n Editor auslesen geht nicht, Datei ist zu groß, deshalb weiss ich nicht wie die Daten auf der CD vorliegen ich weiss auch nicht wie ich diese ordentlich in die Datenbank integriere

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Jul 2004)

Ist das irgend eine oder eine vorgegebene CD? Denn ohne den Aufbau der Daten(Dateien) zu kennen wird das sehr schwierig wenn nicht so gar unmöglich.


----------



## jimjupiter (14. Jul 2004)

leider nicht in der Projektbeschreibung stand nur "die Datenbank ist mit Hilfe einer Telefon CD mit Daten zu füllen"
toll ne


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Jul 2004)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass das bei einem 'richtigen' Projekt illigal wäre diese Daten zu klauen, ist diese Aufgabe wirklich mist. Zu mindest wüsste ich nicht wie man diese ohne eine Beschreibung des Datenaufbaus lösen könnte. Sorry,  aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes eine Idee :?
[edit]
Hast du die Aufgabe auch falsch verstanden? 
Kannst du mal die Aufgabe in groben Zügen posten oder eine Link zu dieser geben?


----------



## Heiko (15. Jul 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal davon abgesehen, dass das bei einem 'richtigen' Projekt illigal wäre diese Daten zu klauen, ist diese Aufgabe wirklich mist.



Aber anscheinend sind solche Aufgaben in Mode, wir durften in unserm Java Projekt auch ne Datenbank auslesen mit SQl etc.
Die genaue Aufgabenstellung drehte sich auch bei uns nur ums Layout, wie das zu machen war hat keiner gesagt.


----------



## Isaac (15. Jul 2004)

jimjupiter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> leider nicht in der Projektbeschreibung stand nur "die Datenbank ist mit Hilfe einer Telefon CD mit Daten zu füllen"
> toll ne



Dann geh doch zum Projektleiter und sage ihm er möge die CD samt Schnittstellenbeschreibung rausgeben.


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Jul 2004)

Heiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stevg hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em, da hast du mich falsch verstanden, das auslesen von Datenbanken mit SQL ist vom Prinzip her nicht verboten.


----------



## Heiko (16. Jul 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heiko hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich ja nicht gemeint. Ich bezog mich eher darauf, dass die Aufgabenstellungen immer schlechter werden. Gegen Datenbanken und SQL hab ich auch nix einzuwenden, im Gegenteil.


----------

